# Collar size for 9 week old



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Take her to the pet store or measure her neck and then go. Even at that young age they can be very different, for instance Jaro weighed 10 lbs then and some of the other pups his age weighed 20. Just get something cheap, nylon buckle is fine, he will outgrow it in no time. Or if you really want to have it before you pick her up, call the breeder and ask how big her neck is. Jaro came home without a collar, no problem, at that age they really don't want to leave your side. And thanks for your help in making my photobucket pic bigger.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

small, 1/2" wide, adjustable something in the that covers 6"-10"/8"-12" should work just fine.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought an 8-10" adjustable nylon clip collar for Ella, and when I went to pick her up, it wouldn't fit around her neck, because she was so fluffy. I ended up buying a 10-14" collar that lasted her until she was about 5.5 months old.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for the tips. I am a little worried about bringing her to the pet store before she has had at least her 2nd set of vaccines. I'll ask the breeder for neck size.

Ian'sgran: Glad the picture worked out. The transitional pictures are great. I can't believe the difference. That is one nice looking dog (who was a very cute puppy and adolescent too).


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mavrk said:


> Thank you for the tips. I am a little worried about bringing her to the pet store before she has had at least her 2nd set of vaccines. I'll ask the breeder for neck size.
> 
> Ian'sgran: Glad the picture worked out. The transitional pictures are great. I can't believe the difference. That is one nice looking dog (who was a very cute puppy and adolescent too).


Carry her & keep her in the shopping cart, she'll be fine.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Willow52 said:


> Carry her & keep her in the shopping cart, she'll be fine.


I guess I could do that. Of course it would have to be right after she eliminated haha. I can also bring her in her shipping crate. I was just trying to have everything ready. I do have a leash that will slip over her head if I don't get her to the store first.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You could always buy more than one in a few sizes ... keep the tags on and return if you need to. You will be spending lots on time at the petstore.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Awww I still have Sammy's puppy collar in a drawer at home.... sometimes I take it out and have fun seeing how tiny it is next to my big boy now..  You've gotten some good answers re: the collar size... my advice is to take TONS of photos because that tiny puppy collar won't fit very long and you'll be wondering what happened to your little puppy!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I started Tucker on a cat harness for walks and I forget the collar size.

At 10 weeks old he was only 9lbs so he was quite the small pup!! 

I still have his puppy collars.... and his puppy teeth.

I would suggest not spending too much on a collar because they don't stay in them very long!!

Tucker didn't get nice collars until he was like a year old when I knew he wasn't getting much bigger.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Stop by the $$ store. They grow so fast you don't want to spend a lot of money on collars.


----------

